

Ask HN: Help do a screenshot of newsletter in Mac. - iworkforthem

Recently I launched NameEgo ( http://nameego.com/ ), a subscription based email notification service for deleted domains, I have more or less everything up and running, all I am missing a decent screenshot of the newsletter in Mac much like Ruby Weekly ( http://rubyweekly.com/ )<p>Anyone out there with a Mac can help me get a screenshot?
======
orlandop
You have 3 options to take a screenshot: Whole screen: Command + Shift + 3
Selection of screen: Command + Shift + 4 Active window: Command + Shit + 4 and
then Space Bar

------
iworkforthem
my clickable site: <http://nameego.com/> my hopeful screenshot target:
<http://rubyweekly.com/>

